#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Which is your best childhood childrens book?

## Bhavya

Books are the one thing that we cant get enough of around here, Reading is something that reverberates with us as editors, as learners and as the children we once were ourselves. Can you guys share your best childrens books in your childhood?

----------


## subasan

This question makes me remember my long lost childhood. Thanks for those memories. Well, some of the books I remember are Thomas & Friends, Winnie the Pooh, Ramayana, Mahabharatha, Panchatantra, Tenali Raman, Akbar & Birbal, The Scarlet Pimpernel, Pied Piper, Justice & League comics.Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, The Wolf and the Seven Young Goats, The Fox & the Grapes, The Jungle Book.

----------


## Bhavya

> This question makes me remember my long lost childhood. Thanks for those memories. Well, some of the books I remember are Thomas & Friends, Winnie the Pooh, Ramayana, Mahabharatha, Panchatantra, Tenali Raman, Akbar & Birbal, The Scarlet Pimpernel, Pied Piper, Justice & League comics.Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, The Wolf and the Seven Young Goats, The Fox & the Grapes, The Jungle Book.


It's my pleasure, By the way with your answer you made me remember my childhood as well. Ramayana, Mahabharata, Panchatantra, Tenali Raman and Akbar & Birbal were included in my childhood books as well. I must say you are a good reader as a kid.

----------


## subasan

> It's my pleasure, By the way with your answer you made me remember my childhood as well. Ramayana, Mahabharata, Panchatantra, Tenali Raman and Akbar & Birbal were included in my childhood books as well. I must say you are a good reader as a kid.


I was only good at being mischievous :P #mischiefmanaged

----------


## Bhavya

> I was only good at being mischievous :P #mischiefmanaged


Here comes the HarryPotter fan, :Wink:  Still you have that mischievous side Am I right?

----------


## subasan

> Here comes the HarryPotter fan, Still you have that mischievous side Am I right?


That's the only thing which makes me feel younger even today. I'm an ambivert, except my family and close friends many doesn't know that side of me.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's the only thing which makes me feel younger even today. I'm an ambivert, except my family and close friends many doesn't know that side of me.


True we should keep the child in us alive.thats the only thing makes us feel young and energetic. And I am also an ambivert

----------


## subasan

> True we should keep the child in us alive.thats the only thing makes us feel young and energetic. And I am also an ambivert


Good to hear that. As you grew up in a non-city place, how was your childhood? What are the things that fascinated you?

----------


## Bhavya

> Good to hear that. As you grew up in a non-city place, how was your childhood? What are the things that fascinated you?


My Childhood was wonderful, filled with nature, friends, siblings outdoor games and all. There was a lake with the grassland behind my house we used to play in that grassland, flying kites, playing cricket, playing killithattdu, cycling,picking lilies from the lake and watching different types of birds & fishes. It was a playtime with nature. Now the grassland was gone, new houses were built in that space and we lost our playground :Frown: . It was the golden days, Thanks for bringing back those memories.

----------


## subasan

> My Childhood was wonderful, filled with nature, friends, siblings outdoor games and all. There was a lake with the grassland behind my house we used to play in that grassland, flying kites, playing cricket, playing killithattdu, cycling,picking lilies from the lake and watching different types of birds & fishes. It was a playtime with nature. Now the grassland was gone, new houses were built in that space and we lost our playground. It was the golden days, Thanks for bringing back those memories.


I can only imagine those places. Your childhood was filled with merry. FYI, I've tried but don't know to play cricket and have no idea what killithattdu is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I can only imagine those places. Your childhood was filled with merry. FYI, I've tried but don't know to play cricket and have no idea what killithattdu is


Kilithattu is a traditional outdoor game, Here in this video, you can get a glimpse of it.

----------


## subasan

> Kilithattu is a traditional outdoor game, Here in this video, you can get a glimpse of it.


This game seems to be fun. Looks like Kabadi a bit. There is also a local game in India called Kho-kho which I played in my school days. Except that needs 9 players in each team.

----------


## Bhavya

> This game seems to be fun. Looks like Kabadi a bit. There is also a local game in India called Kho-kho which I played in my school days. Except that needs 9 players in each team.


Yeah It's a fun game, Like you, I have no idea about Kho-Kho

----------


## subasan

> Yeah It's a fun game, Like you, I have no idea about Kho-Kho


You can find the game-play here, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyIlnvND17I

This made me remember my prime days (:

----------


## Bhavya

> You can find the game-play here, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyIlnvND17I
> 
> This made me remember my prime days (:


This game looks very energetic and fun, I am sure, You had great fun playing this game.

----------


## subasan

> This game looks very energetic and fun, I am sure, You had great fun playing this game.


My school was the last time that I played real sport and I enjoyed every minute. I was the captain of our team and represented on our school in the zonal/district sports meets. Had loads of fun  :Wink:

----------


## Bhavya

> My school was the last time that I played real sport and I enjoyed every minute. I was the captain of our team and represented on our school in the zonal/district sports meets. Had loads of fun


Wow, That's Great, You can continue your sports activities by joining the local sports club.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, That's Great, You can continue your sports activities by joining the local sports club.


I do workouts and I play shuttle sometimes  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I do workouts and I play shuttle sometimes


That's great, So you are continuing your sports activities, keep it up :Thumbs:

----------


## subasan

> That's great, So you are continuing your sports activities, keep it up


Exercising after a long gap has affected my body parts. Experiencing pains all over but its a sweet pain.

----------


## Bhavya

> Exercising after a long gap has affected my body parts. Experiencing pains all over but its a sweet pain.


With time you will get used to it. So continue your exercise routine

----------


## subasan

> With time you will get used to it. So continue your exercise routine


I'm enjoying all the moments. Will continue forever!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm enjoying all the moments. Will continue forever!


When we enjoy doing something, any pain or struggles won't stop us from doing it.

----------


## subasan

> When we enjoy doing something, any pain or struggles won't stop us from doing it.


 “One that would have the *fruit* must *climb the tree*.” - Thomas Fuller

----------


## Bhavya

> “One that would have the *fruit* must *climb the tree*.” - Thomas Fuller


True Quote, Couldn't agree more.

----------

